# Experimenting with Paracord



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Like Jeff (shot in the foot), I like my quick and dirty throw-away forks that can be abandoned in case of . . . well, you know.









I also like to make forks just to test bandsets, pouches, attachments, etc., something I can dedicate just to one thing for a while. Sometimes, however, these Q&D (quick and dirty) forks turn out to be pretty amazing shooters -- that is, I can shoot as well with them as with my nicer show-off forks. I have made a few small forks when I first started messing with gypsy tabs that shot just as well for me as my beloved Dankungs. No exaggeration. In fact I just gave one away to a very nice little lady, but parting was such great sorrow.







That little shooter had really grown on me.

But now I've got another. I made this one just to experiment with paracord tabs, and, _holy smokes_, did it ever turn out to be a great shooter! (Ugly though it is, ha ha. Let's just chalk it up to camouflage.)










I left the bark on for the sake of grippiness instead of my usual habit of wrapping with inner tube rubber. Also left that gnarly knob there for the same reason.

Now for the paracord attachment:









This method is _da bomb!_ Strong as h-e-double hockeysticks. I stuck a screwdriver into each of the loops and pulled as hard as I could and nothing budged. Now here's how I did it. 
1. I super-glued the two lengths of paracord into individual loops.
2. Then I superglued the loops to the fork.
3. Then I double-wrapped the loops onto the fork very tightly with some strong cotton crochet thread.
4. Coated the wrapping with super glue
5. Covered the white wrapping with Gorilla tape for protection (and to hide my sloppy wrapping).
Note: there's a full inch of wrapping here -- certainly overdoing it, I think. A half inch would probably have been plenty.










Fits my hand nicely.









First shot I took with this was at a small 7 oz. soda can at 15 yards and I hit it dead center with a marble. Then I took a shot at one at about 10 yards and passed a 7/16 steel ball right through the center of the can like nothing. This is another "throw-away" that I'm gonna hate to throw away.

In conclusion, I think this paracord works wonderfully. All I need to do now is keep a shot count and watch the wear on both tubes and tabs. This gnarly little guy is gonna be my pocket buddy for a while.


----------



## builderofstuff (Feb 14, 2011)

excellent post!

Chris


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Nice DH, amazing how something that you can throw together in a couple hours of otherwise wasted time can turn out into a deadly accurate little poacher. I have to try the paracord attachment, looks cool and I think it would be easier to tie flats to also. The leather tabs are tough to get a decent looking tie to with the flat bands. I also have to order some tube, they look interesting. I have a Jungle hunter with the doubles and it is my Kayak sling, shoots great. Nice work, cool little shooter.
Philly


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

interesting idea, be tit works great


----------



## forest dude (Dec 28, 2010)

I have made a few slingshots with this attachment and it works very good and holds well with only 3/4" of rubber tightly wound to the forks. I first saw this attachment method from a photo of one of Geko's shooters. I have used paracord instead of leather for gypsy tabs/spain attachment method ever since. Here is the photo of Geko's slingshot.


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Like Jeff (shot in the foot), I like my quick and dirty throw-away forks that can be abandoned in case of . . . well, you know.


Yea... I know









Good post DH, will be one for me to try!!

BTW hows the hands fairing?

John-boy


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Left hand's very weak but the right hand is better and getting stronger. I am trying not to overdo it, but it's like trying to quit smoking, ha ha.

Bill Hays's exercise devices are helping -- but I can't do anything on it with my left hand. Gonna see a doc soon.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

did ya dry the fork for a while Mr Bill ?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Oh yea, Rob. This was an oak fork sent to me months ago by Jephroux. Twas bone dry mate.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I want to thank all you guys for your comments. I enjoy the feedback. I will surely do some more experimenting with the paracord -- might be a better choice than leather for accuracy?


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Nice one DH. I'll be starting on some Q&D forks of my own soon. I don't know if I would have wanted one today but can see lots of oppurtunities in which I wouldn't have to worry about trying to hide something that means a lot to me and possibly getting busted.

Good work on this avenue and I'd love to see others doing the same, as I most certainly will.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

forest dude said:


> I have made a few slingshots with this attachment and it works very good and holds well with only 3/4" of rubber tightly wound to the forks. I first saw this attachment method from a photo of one of Geko's shooters. I have used paracord instead of leather for gypsy tabs/spain attachment method ever since. Here is the photo of Geko's slingshot.
> 
> View attachment 6426


Hi Forest Dude,

Yes, I knew that rubber could hold, but my thought was more about something permanent. If you wrap with cord and coat with super glue or varnish it will last a lot longer than a rubber wrap. At least that's what I believe anyway.


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

Dayhiker! Thanks for the look at a very functional, but, not so pretty slingshot fork. You know the fork doesn't know that it isn't pretty. It hits just as hard and is just as functional as anything out there that people take time to make pretty. I will go for functionality, hard hitting, and longeviety over "Pretty" anytime... Being Pretty doesn't make it better! Thanks for the inspirational and informative post. Keep up the good post and pics....best Frogman


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks, Frogman! I agree 100%. Makin' them pretty is really another hobby _besides_ shooting them.


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

I like to blood mine out before I trick them out. Usually after the first band set is ready to replace. At that time when the bands are removed, it is then, After I have proven the slingshot that I will trick it out with the bells and whistles...Good on you DH! Keep up the good work. I pray your hands be renewed like your youth....Frogman


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I think the slingshot looks great. I like the paracord idea too! Much cheaper than leather.


----------



## forest dude (Dec 28, 2010)

Your attachment with glue is far stronger than mine and I'm sure much safer in the long run. I'm not as careful as I could be, you have the right idea. Better safe than sorry.

best,
Steve

Hi Forest Dude,

Yes, I knew that rubber could hold, but my thought was more about something permanent. If you wrap with cord and coat with super glue or varnish it will last a lot longer than a rubber wrap. At least that's what I believe anyway.
[/quote]


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks for that Frogman.

And thanks Ray and Steve.

Steve, the only reason for gluing the paracord to the fork before wrapping was to hold it in place. I don't know if it adds to the strength. The strength is in the tight wrapping.

-- Bill


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

frogman said:


> Dayhiker! Thanks for the look at a very functional, but, not so pretty slingshot fork. You know the fork doesn't know that it isn't pretty. It hits just as hard and is just as functional as anything out there that people take time to make pretty. I will go for functionality, hard hitting, and longeviety over "Pretty" anytime... Being Pretty doesn't make it better! Thanks for the inspirational and informative post. Keep up the good post and pics....best Frogman


Frogman
I'm with you, function over form is a clear winner every time. The problem is now the more slingshots I make, the more I want to make them pretty! Perhaps it has something to do with this forum?
But take heart, I have found a solution to this problem....a fork hit! I don't get many but when I do, I am glad that my slingshot was not some exotic wood! Rule of thumb is if I wouldn't give it away, trash it after a bad fork hit, or sell it, I shouldn't own it! That should keep me on the right track.

Dayhiker
I love the paracord loops, I wonder if zip ties and a notch would hold them on? Super simple and quick for a survival situation, and a good shooter!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Hmmm. . . I think that would work! They sure wouldn't hurt the paracord any more than the tight wrapping.


----------



## Eddie_T (Mar 5, 2011)

I once wrapped eyes onto a fly rod and (not being a purist) I coated the wrappings with clear epoxy. It has held up for years.


----------

